# Typical Home Advisor Contractor



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/sewer-surgeon-llc-desoto-2?select=5-W26E_zSSoSA5MHGvGRdw

These guys are showcasing one of the worst water heater installations I have seen. Somehow they are 5 star rated on Home Advisor and Thumbtack. Guessing because they are cheap as hell and the Homeowner doesn't have a clue as to what to look for.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

In his video he said he has NO Negative reviews. I find that very interesting.












I couldn't help myself. Haha


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I just did a check and found out he's not even a licensed plumber. Shows you how much a Home Advisor background check is worth.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I found 5 negative reviews and he's been in business for less than 1 year.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

We all still win by being awesome.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

This guy has gold teeth or a grill... nothing more to be said.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wasn't their a guy on here selling sewer equipment whose company was sewer surgeon?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I called Johnson County Contractor licensing yesterday to let them know about this guy. They told me they didn't have any authority since the guy wasn't licensed and that I needed to call a city he was working in. I called the city of Olathe and they told me to call Contractor Licensing. I called CL for the second time and spoke with the program director, who happens to be a pretty good guy. 

We had an in depth conversation about the restrictions and regulating for governing unlicensed contractors. He was not only frustrated with the unlicensed contractor but also with Home Advisor. Home Advisor states that they have verified his trade license on the State level. Kansas does not regulate licensing on a state level. This is a blatant misrepresentation to the user and something the program director also had a big issue with. Here is the link credential on this guys HA profile. 

I ended up calling the city codes administration back and apparently the licensing director had also called him to educate him on enforcement. I believe we will soon have greater enforcement here in Johnson County that could lead to the arrest of guys like the Sewer Surgeon. At least with the guy should fit in okay there with his "grill". 

This guy is incredibly ignorant, his HA & Thumbtack profile states he had performed water heater and sewer line installation as well as the city the work was performed. This may be all the information needed to lead to the business owners address. 

As for Home Advisor, a lawsuit is surely just around the corner. They are giving people a false sense of security, giving people the impression they are sending out a licensed contractor. I welcome everybody to visit their Yelp page http://m.yelp.com/biz/homeadvisor-golden-4

I am considering setting up a gofundme page to setup a lawsuit, I believe they are already dealing with several others for different reasons.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Loved his video where he was doing a water line repair in basement using pex and sharkbites!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Google is partnering with IAC's HomeAdvisor to better match homeowners with contractors like plumbers, electricians or landscapers, the company said Friday.

As of Friday, homeowners searching for contractors on Google will be shown results that are "HomeAdvisor screened and approved" and come with profiles, price estimates and the ability to "book now" or schedule an appointment to compare estimates for work. HomeAdvisor helps by screening all the contractors listed on its site — rejecting 15 to 20 percent of applicants. It charges an annual fee of $300 to be included in its listings.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I win everytime by fixing their ****!!!!


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I got about 50 gas water heaters from HA last year, replacement installations for $1,300 each. Every advertising medium can be screwed up if marketed incorrectly. With home advisor you only want to select the smallest jobs, this way you don't get some idiot clicking sewer main and getting charged $40 for a bs lead. What you want to do is select only the small cheap type of leads, you will get these calls and also a lot of the time you will get bigger jobs because people like to simplify the the nature of there problem, I believe they think if they fill the form out so the job doesn't sound big maybe I wont charge them a lot...... hahaha....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

jnohs said:


> I got about 50 gas water heaters from HA last year, replacement installations for $1,300 each. Every advertising medium can be screwed up if marketed incorrectly. With home advisor you only want to select the smallest jobs, this way you don't get some idiot clicking sewer main and getting charged $40 for a bs lead. What you want to do is select only the small cheap type of leads, you will get these calls and also a lot of the time you will get bigger jobs because people like to simplify the the nature of there problem, I believe they think if they fill the form out so the job doesn't sound big maybe I wont charge them a lot...... hahaha....


Can you share your HA profile? Just wanted to read all your glowing reviews is all.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Let me find a few of mine.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

All from HA. We have about 25 or so reviews. 4.9 stars overall.

Project: Install, Replace or Repair a Main Water Pipe
Nice job. No mess.

Install, Replace or Repair a Main Water Pipe
Tried to fix leaking water main late in the afternoon Christmas Eve. Due to tree roots they were not able to fix that late in the day. To my surprise they were able to run a temporary water line through my outdoor hose bib to keep the water flowing until the day after Christmas. The line was fixed on Friday as scheduled.

Install or Replace a Water Heater
Great people to work with,very prompt the crew was very professional and did a great install. Jerry

Install, Replace or Repair a Main Water Pipe
David and his crew at first said they would be here Friday and showed up Thursday ready to repair the line. Fast and experienced, they cleaned up and were very professional. I will use them again

Clear a Clogged or Slow Drain
Great job fixing my clogged drain. They listen and get the job done. Very pricey, but worth the cost.

Install, Replace or Repair a Main Water Pipe
They were at my house quickly. Once there they found the issue and repaired it. Gave me options for the repair. Never did I feel I was being sold anything. We would call them again for our plumbing needs.

Clear a Clogged or Slow Drain
Prompt. Courteous/personable staff. Manager/supervisor on site during the entire job. Always willing to explain what was being done and why. Options discussed thoroughly. Thoroughly cleaned up site upon job completion. Expensive, but all pricing provided up front; no hidden fees and add-ons at the end of the job.

Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures - For Business
Great pricing, very professional, David knows his plumbing.

Clear a Clogged or Slow Drain
Gregory did a great job of fixing a major pipe issue outside the house in challenging wooded terrain. He was very professional and kept us informed throughout the entire process.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You have 18 by my count. 

http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.HalcombPlumbingInc.25109832.html


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> All from HA. We have about 25 or so reviews. 4.9 stars overall.


Your Yelp page doesn't look quite so positive. Could it be that Home Advisor filters bad reviews to keep the advertising dollars rolling in?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Read those Yelp reviews. The 2 poor ones are very unusual. One is from a mentally insane customer who posted a review 6 or 7? years after we plumbed for him.

The other poor review is page after page of griping from someone who didn't even use us.

Four plumbers including me, 3 helpers and 3 in the office pushing a million a year in revenue, a couple of bad reviews won't kill us. 

We have a couple more wacky reviews out there (Google+, Kudzu, etc) but not many. No filters with HA by the way, we earned every one.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> You have 18 by my count.
> 
> http://www.homeadvisor.com/rated.HalcombPlumbingInc.25109832.html


I was guessing. I cut and pasted from a couple of pages of reviews.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm honestly not against you dhal22, I just don't like Home Advisor. I think they are bad for the industry and are out to capture the profits plumbing contractors by exploiting the trade.


The first review for Home Advisor is from a user who complained of their negative review being rejected from the HA company listing. 

http://www.complaintslist.com/staffing/home-advisor/


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't like them either.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually I have tried them out again just to punish myself...

We all know that they used to be Service majic and that has a stink to it
but I have been fairly surprised how well it has gone so far.....

for the number of leads I got last month from YP *only 34*, I have paid a whole lot more per lead from them 

I can easily justify the leads I am getting for 
specific things I have signed on for.... and I have kept away from all the dog crap calls so I have only gotten about 15 leads so far from them

I have asked the customers and they only send out the leads to 3 places.

you have to exude personality and charm on the phone when you call them.....but that has never been a problem for me.....:laughing::yes:



done a water heater, did a few heater repairs,,, have another heater to do and a few water softeners that will probably come in next month


its not great, have had about half the calls drop into the dead pile with no one calling me back... so I have been getting a credit back on them


but its better than sitting around with my thumb in my ass all day long..
and much cheaper than YP..



we wait and see.....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's an option. Better than none at all.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys are feeding a corporate giant that will one day be the competition that you can't compete with. Go ahead and keep using them, and keep installing your Rheem water heaters. I imagine you like to shop at Wal-Mart too. 

You are either too blind to see or too old to care. The decisions you make have a long term impact on our industry and are compromising the ability of small businesses to succeed.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wait , so homeadvisor is partnering up with google , and all "i need a plumber" searches will result in homeadvisor plumbers at the top nomatter what ?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> wait , so homeadvisor is partnering up with google , and all "i need a plumber" searches will result in homeadvisor plumbers at the top nomatter what ?


No. They only using the Home Advisor calendar which provides instant booking.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

pheww , thank god. i was gonna say , if i have to shell out 300 bucks just to justify money already spent on seo id be ****ing pissed


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> I win everytime by fixing their ****!!!!


Sometimes.

But you loose in the long run due to them not having to follow the same rules as a licensed plumber.

In my case they would not have to pay Insurance, Licenses fee, etc and they also bring down the pay rate and what a licensed plumber can charge.

Basically they are hurting the bottom line of all plumbers..


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> I'm honestly not against you dhal22, I just don't like Home Advisor. I think they are bad for the industry and are out to capture the profits plumbing contractors by exploiting the trade.
> 
> 
> The first review for Home Advisor is from a user who complained of their negative review being rejected from the HA company listing.
> ...


 I don't care for any lead company, They basically are selling you jobs.

Home Advisors call me about 6 times per year, I always say not interested. They are like mosquitos with their sales pitch.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I don't care for any lead company, They basically are selling you jobs. Home Advisors call me about 6 times per year, I always say not interested. They are like mosquitos with their sales pitch.


 I received a call at 8:00 am last Saturday from a client I installed a water heater for more than a year ago. I guess he's working for HA now and it took over about 90 minutes of my morning to convince him that there is no way in hell i'm doing business with them. It's basically a telemarketing racket. Like all telemarketing schemes they are deceiving the end user in this case by claiming they have been trade license verified.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Home Depot has RedBeacon. They have a lot unlicensed plumbers on that site, I have seen guys using fake number or stealing numbers from real plumbers.

I am in Texas so all plumbers are to be licensed and work under a Responsible Master Plumber and only RMP can contract jobs or advertise, Per Texas Board of Plumbing Examiners

If you call RedBeacon and ask why said plumber on RedBeacon is not licensed, there standard answer is . "They are not required to have a license in that state or that county"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> You guys are feeding a corporate giant that will one day be the competition that you can't compete with. Go ahead and keep using them, and keep installing your Rheem water heaters. I imagine you like to shop at Wal-Mart too.
> 
> *You are either too blind to see or too old to care.* The decisions you make have a long term impact on our industry and are compromising the ability of small businesses to succeed.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Whew.....:blink::blink:
I completely understand that you dont like home advisor...
and I am doing this little experiment with myself just to see what happens.
I got the money to waste so its no big deal... but I have already gone beyond break even on this little waste of time......
....

You were probably in grade school back in 1995 so let me bring you up to speed,,
YP or YELLOW PAGES used to be our cash cow from 1995 through
2007, has died off and is almost basically worthless.... So you have to ask yourself where did all the calls and people go?? 

The Buffalo herd (or new generation of people your age) has moved on from YP and you got to find out where they have all gone if you want to eat good again..... you cant just piss and moan about it because you will starve to death if that is all you do........... 

*Do you understand that The whole para-dime of how people do business has changed due to places like Amazon and Home Advisor, and Angies List....due to mobile phones ect????*.

There is really nothing any little "piss ant " like me or you can do about it but figure out a way to get back into the thick of the action again......
complaining about these new forms of advertiseing and *****ing about them is not gonna get the phone to ring..

In all honesty, at this point in time I can say that for the money spent, I am getting more calls from Home Advisor than from YP this month...:yes:...

Advertiseing is like reading a crystal ball or reading tea leaves..... and I am only hearing *****ing and moaning out of everyone on this thread.......

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WE have not brought up the FLIP SIDE of this subject ....*.. 

If you are all financial Wizards of the plumbing industry:jester::jester:, What exactly are you doing for advertising and ways to keep the phone ringing,...??? Exactly HOW are you advertising to get the business to come in the door...?? I am all ears wanting to learn from the wise ones here..


If what you are doing is not working are you just gonna sit with your thumb in your ass and deny that things have changed... are you gonna walk away from doing plumbing and go to cleaning out drains for a living because you are too stubborn to change with the times......????

Inquiring minds want to know.....

maybe I should have a dancing wino stand out in front of my shop with a sign saying we install water heaters cheap....

Or Maybe an add on craigs list would work too

Word of mouth works great too ........:laughing::laughing::laughing:

....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Can you share your HA profile? Just wanted to read all your glowing reviews is all.


yes, Go on homeadvisor and look up "Residential Construction Services" in copiague, you will see I have the most and the highest rating around....glowing like radiation...


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have easily pulled in over $100,000 of work from home advisor, I actually landed a quality builder through them on a $15 lead, I have built 6 homes with him now. and that is the least important lead I received from them, since new construction generally sucks compared to service.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

jnohs said:


> yes, Go on homeadvisor and look up "Residential Construction Services" in copiague, you will see I have the most and the highest rating around....glowing like radiation...


you will see quality and service at 5 stars and value at 4 stars exactly where i want to be....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

jnohs said:


> I have easily pulled in over $100,000 of work from home advisor, I actually landed a quality builder through them on a $15 lead,


I was bragging a few months ago on a Home Advisor discussion here about single residential customer that I had done $35,000 work at his residence. Someone here called BS so I totaled it up and it was $45,000. We were there earlier this week solving a sewage backup. Extensive drain cleaning work and camera inspection, add another grand to the total. Two weeks ago a running toilet overflowed through the handle on the 2nd floor.......

A car dealership conglomerate was acquired through HA, another regular customer that calls regularly. I have no idea how many smaller customers we've acquired but there are many.

I do not use HA much anymore. Mostly we just keep them on pause just in case we hit a slow slow day. Google ad words work much better.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

*HA Reviews*

MMy HomeAdvisor Overall Rating
43 Total Reviews
4.74 
Ratings by Criteria
Quality	
4.92
Customer Service	
4.79
Value For Money	
4.51
Ratings Distribution

5 Stars	
37
4 Stars	
5
3 Stars	
1
2 Stars 
0
1 Stars	
0
My Current Instant Booking Score: 100% More Information
Get More Ratings & Reviews
Stand Out to Homeowners
52% of consumers report that positive reviews make them more likely to hire a business.

Quantity and Quality Matter
Our most successful pros have an overall high rating score and a minimum of 5-10 reviews.

Quantity and Quality Matter
Our most successful pros have an overall high rating score and a minimum of 5-10 reviews.

Request More Reviews
Ratings & ReviewsShowing 1 - 25 of 43
Date	Rating	Review
12/15/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 4.5	
Review by a Homeowner in Kings Park, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Joe came immediately, completed the job thoroughly and professionally. I couldn't be happier and I'm even having them work on an unrelated project for my boiler.
Your Comments: 
He called, we came, we conquered we cleaned we left, another happy customer!
Update Your Comments to This Review
12/06/2015
4.0
Quality: 4.0
Customer Service: 4.0
Value for Money: 3.0	
Review by Theresa K. in Levittown, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: My kitchen faucet broke on thanksgiving he called that day and we scheduled for the next morning. Work done fast the only issue was his clean up not as good as I would have liked .
Add Your Comments to This Review
11/08/2015
4.0
Quality: 4.5
Customer Service: 4.5
Value for Money: 4.5	
Review by Francis D. in Farmingdale, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: I was renovating my bathroom and installing a ceramic floor. A new toilet flange was required and Joe responded immediately to my call and was able to do the job the next morning. The tile floor was completed and Joe returned (at no add'l charge) to set the flange on top of the tile. Joe worked very efficiently and neatly and kept me informed about how the work would be done. His price was very reasonable and he answered all my questions. I would use him again and recommend him to others.
Add Your Comments to This Review
10/02/2015
3.5
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 4.0
Value for Money: 2.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Bay Shore, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Very quick response and fast repair. Work was done well - just way too expensive. After the job was done I got some other quotes just out of curiosity and discovered I could have gotten the job done for MUCH less.
Your Comments: 
I always try to excel for my customers, I looked at the job gave the price he was happy we did the job and in the end Mr.customer started complaining. I do not know what happened but he decided that he wanted to change the conditions of our contract after the work was completed perfectly. I refused to take money off after finishing the job and as a result the customer gave me a 3.5 rating. The quality was 5 stars the services was 4 stars and if he wanted a better price he should have called an unlicensed wannabe, that is not the service I provide. We provide top notch service, with the highest quality at prices good for both of us. I guess that honoring a contract is just to much for some people.
Update Your Comments to This Review
09/30/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 4.5	
Review by a Homeowner in East Meadow, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Quick response, same day fix. Efficient and got the job done. I would recommend and I would use him in the future. A little expensive for a shower body replacement, but it was an emergency and he was quick in responding and getting the job done.
Your Comments: 
We love making future customers.
Update Your Comments to This Review
09/28/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Brightwaters, NY
Project: Repair or Service a Boiler or Radiator Heating System
Comments: Boiler was not sending hot water to 2nd floor radiators. He would not rest until he found and solved the problem. Also replaced a number of worn and leaky valves on the property. Took the time to explain the reason and cost of all work done, cleaned up the site and tested the system thoroughly before leaving. Would recommend for all plumbing and heating needs.
Add Your Comments to This Review
09/28/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Brightwaters, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Boiler was not sending hot water to the 2nd floor radiators. Would not quit until he found the reason for the problem. Turns out it was a factory-defective part newly installed by prior contractor. My boiler had also been operating without a pressure relief valve. Clearly explained reason for and cost of all work done, tested the system thoroughly and cleaned up the site before leaving. Feel secure knowing my heating system is now safe to operate and in good working order.
Add Your Comments to This Review
07/27/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Massapequa Park, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Repaired pipe burst in exterior wall.
Add Your Comments to This Review
07/14/2015
4.5
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 4.5	
Review by a Homeowner in West Islip, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Quick response and was able to do the work same day. Very friendly and I would most likely hire again in the future.
Add Your Comments to This Review
06/26/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by Frank C. in Bay Shore, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: did a great job, would recommend them
Add Your Comments to This Review
05/09/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Lindenhurst, NY
Project: Install or Replace a Water Heater
Comments: We were very pleased with the prompt, courteous service.
Add Your Comments to This Review
05/01/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 4.0	
Review by Brian R. in Massapequa, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Fair price. Professional/efficient service
Add Your Comments to This Review
04/29/2015
4.5
Quality: 4.5
Customer Service: 4.0
Value for Money: 4.0	
Review by Etta K. in Copiague, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: He did a very professional and thorough job
Your Comments: 
Thank you Miss.K, But I must admit I was expecting a 5 star review. But 4.5 will have to do. I will have to try harder to please you next time. Thank you. Joseph Nohs
Update Your Comments to This Review
04/12/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by Mary M. in West Babylon, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Quick and efficient
Add Your Comments to This Review
04/10/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by Andrew S. in Babylon, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: I hired Joe to install a new hot water heater. Joe did a great job. He knew his craft, was well informed, and very easy to deal with. I would highly recommend him.
Add Your Comments to This Review
04/05/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by Loralee P. in Massapequa, NY
Project: Repair a Natural Gas, Propane or Electric Fired Boiler or Radiator Heating System
Comments: It 's Easter Sunday of course, early am and the boiler is leaking. Water everywhere! Joe was the first to call. He came before I even received calls from the local plumbers. He has a great personality, the price was right, and the work was excellent. He had all the parts needed on his truck. Problem solved, certainly going to use him from now on. You should too!
Add Your Comments to This Review
04/04/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by Al F. in Massapequa, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: JOE WAS SQUARE UP WITH ME,VERY KNOWLEDGEABLE,GREAT WORK,AND FAIRLY PRICED. HE IS MY NEW GO TO GUY FOR ALL MY PLUMBING NEEDS.
Add Your Comments to This Review
03/17/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 5.0	
Review by a Homeowner in Lindenhurst, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Great service great work.
Add Your Comments to This Review
02/27/2015
4.5
Quality: 4.5
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 4.5	
Review by Lois I. in Massapequa, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures - For Business
Comments: Great company-fast call returns, great service, reasonable rates
Add Your Comments to This Review
02/22/2015
5.0
Quality: 5.0
Customer Service: 5.0
Value for Money: 3.5	
Review by a Homeowner in Massapequa Park, NY
Project: Install, Repair or Replace Plumbing or Fixtures
Comments: Job completed satisfactorily
Add Your Comments to This Review


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

jnohs said:


> yes, Go on homeadvisor and look up "Residential Construction Services" in copiague, you will see I have the most and the highest rating around....glowing like radiation...


Again, we don't use HA much anymore but the reviews are good and reviews are critical so we just keep 'pausing' our leads. Should we cancel our connection the reviews will disappear.


----------

